# Preparing for the grand-day!



## Charlotte (May 23, 2013)

I'm so excited!

This Tuesday (in just two days!) I'll be having my interview for adopting a cat or kitten. To be honest, I haven't actually decided if I want a kitten or a cat, but I think I'll just go to the shelter open-minded hoping to find my purrfect match♥ 

Although, I do not know if I'll be able to take with me my new family member on the first day of meeting (in México -where I am from- it works different than US where you sometimes have to wait a couple of days before being allowed to take the pet) I want to be prepare before the arrival so my new cat/kitten will feel comfortable and happy in its new place. I know it is a very big deal for a cat to move from one 'home' to another, so I would like to make things as easy as possible.

So, for the last month, I've been reading a book-guide for cat owners called 'How to think like a cat'. I've found it to be very useful in learning about cat behavior, needs and expectations. I hope to later be able to share some of the book's parts which I found more interesting, so you can also share me your opinions and/or suggestions.

Meanwhile, I've been working on my cat's 'safe-zone' or 'safe-space'. Since I am living with a roommate who already has a cat (around 8-months-old), I decided that my room will be the cat's safe environment since it is the only place out-of-limits to my roommates cat.

Following suggestions from the book, and online, I have been doing the following preparations:

- Hiding any harmful things in my room, such as cables, pens, small objects, etc.
- Putting a litter box for my cat (I haven't really purchase one, hope to find it tomorrow once I go out to the mall)
- Food and Water bowl. I have a question regarding this: I can't decide weather to buy a two-in-one bowl (two bowls united in the same surface) or buy two different bowls. What would you recomend?
- Food (I'm waiting to know what food does the shelter recommends me)
- Bed 

Do you think I might need anything else for the 'safe-room'? I would really appreciate any help you can give to this first cat-owner. 

I am also sure my future cat/kitten will also appreciate the help.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

How exciting! In my opinion, two seperate bowls are much easier! It sounds like you're doing a great job preparing for your cat or kitten and its wonderful you're keeping an open mind to either! I hope one picks you out!


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2013)

Thanks! I do hope I'm doing good. My roommate looks at me with weird eyes every time I tell her about my 'plans', lol. But I think it is mostly because she has been a cat-owner for all her life and knows what she knows because of experience. I, on the other side, want to do a good job for my cat/kitten.

I hope to post a picture of my cat this week once he comes to live with me♥


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I recommend having a place where she can hide if she wants. Cats don't like being out in the open, especially in a strange place. I just turned milk crate on its side and lined it with towels but the options are limitless. I also put flat storage boxes and other things under the bed so that she wouldn't make a habit of hiding under the bed. 

-For litter boxes, the shelter told me that cats don't like the covered litter boxes, so I bought an open one. I've also seen cats that are completely happy with the covered litter boxes since joining the forum so I'm not so sure. 

-For the bowls, I initially bought a double bowl thinking it would be easier, but Freja just likes to knock it over which leads to wet kibble all over the floor. I switched to separate bowls and I think its easier to refill them


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, how exciting. I bet you new cat (or kitten!) will be very happy with you. You have the markings of a great cat mom. Please post pictures.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

yes, separate bowls definitely. The don't need to be anything special, either. Also don't waste your money on a bed - yours will be preferred. 

Taking him or her home right away usually depends on whether he or she is fixed already or not. I know our public shelter here will let you take them home the same day if you are adopting a previously fixed cat. They do the FIV testing and administer first shots right there before you leave. Some shelters want time to check references or do a home visit, so it really depends on the shelter. 

Can't wait to hear about the new furbaby!!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Ohhh how exciting! I remember doing that last December. It was so hard to decide which kitty to take home! @[email protected] They are all so cute and in need of good homes. I'm sure a cat will click with you once you are there. 

I am reading the very same book you are reading right now! It's very informative. I think you are doing such a great job, preparing for this. I didn't know too much when I adopted my cats, so this forum was really helpful. I learned a lot!

Good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh! How exciting!!! <3 

Good luck & can't wait to see the pics of the one that chooses you!


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your support! I promise to let you know how it went tomorrow >w< I am really -like, REALLY- excited and I can't stop telling my friends how happy I am. I can almost never hide a smile on my face when I think about my future friend. I feel I am mentally and physically prepare for him ^^ and reading you say so too, makes me believe I might really do a good job as a mom-cat♥

I just went to the market and pet-shop today to buy the last things I needed. I bought a big litter box -since I rode that cats like big places to make their need (quite a good book isn't it, JungliBillis?)-and I'm hoping to be able to go tomorrow morning to the store and buy litter sand (I could only find scented litter, like VERY scented, and I didn't like the smell because it was too strong). I got a small bed -just in case he doesn't want to sleep with me on the first days-, a scratching post (I will take your advice, Laragrant, and buy a cat-tree with next month's salary, lol) 

I got two bowls, a medium one for the food (I'm planning on feeding him twice a day, because I do not want to leave the food all day. Do you think this is a good idea? To have a scheduled feeding time?), and a bigger one for water. I thank you for advising me to buy two bowls♥ 

As for the litter box, Amy22, I have read so too...but I'm sticking with the uncovered litter box for now since I am not quite sure how big or small my cat will be or will grow to be. I don't want to put a cover over him yet~

Marcia, I do hope they let me take him right away! Or at least, next day♥ I was planing to take with me a cat's carriers, but I do not want to see pushy and decided it would be better to wait for their approval. Also, I thought they might have those temporary carriers which would be great for the first trip (then I can buy a higher quality carrier).

Finally, Jetlaya67 and Catlover Danielle, I will take a lot of pictures of my new baby and post them here just for your -and my personal- delight♥

Thank you all, once again =^w^= It is great to be learning from the wise ones!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Put a carrier in the cat and just leave it there when you visit. You can always go out to get it. If you are taking a taxi then it's ok too. You won't seem pushy, you will seem prepared to adopt. Some shelters charge extra for those cardboard carriers that you won't probably won't need again. Do you have a vet's name lined up yet? Might be good to have one ready; the shelter will want to know who you intend to take kitty to. Best wishes - we are happy for you!!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so excited for you!! You sound like you've really done your homework, which is awesome to see! So many people get animals without considering everything that pet ownership entails, so it's wonderful to see how dedicated you are to providing a great forever home for your new friend! Best of luck at the shelter today--I hope you find your purrfect companion!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha you're so cute! I can just feel the excitement 

Good luck finding your kitty! I'm sure will be a good kitty parent.


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2013)

*Marcia*, hmm...okay! I'll do what you said because I really can't wait for my kitty-kat to be home >w< I believe it is better for me to have him now since I have more free time to interact and be focusing only on him (I go back to classes next week, and although I only go two days a week, I would prefer to be all day available on the first week of my kitty-kat). I am taking a taxi, so I'll probably just walk in with the carrier. Hope they do interpret that as a: "I am ready and steady!" and not a "I want a cat now". As for the vet, the shelter I'm going has its own vet, so I'll probably just stay with them since they offer great packages for all-year-vaccines.

*dt8thd*, thank you♥ Hehe, I've been educating myself since October 2012 (almost a year ago) when I started feeling in my heart it was time for me to love another animal. When I realize I felt lonely...not as if I lacked love or friendship, but as if someplace in my heart was empty. I knew a cat would feel such place the momenth I started thinking about a life-longing pet. I am so excited I can't seem to stop smiling. I might sound really hillarious, but this is a huge step for me. I haven't ever love another animal since I was a little girl and lost my dog 'muneca'. I am feeling happy♥

*JungliBillis*, thanks♥ I hope so too. I never thought there was so much to know about cats! The more I read the more I want to learn. I eager in desire to play with my kitty-kat, and I keep myself awake at night wondering what sort of toys he'll enjoy. It is just so exciting to know that, finally, after almost a year of researching, moving houses (because my previous house did not let me have a cat), saving money and convincing my BF (he WAS more of a dog person)...I can finally open my heart to someone who really needs it.

I'll keep you all updated today afternoon.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Have you been picked yet by a cat or kitten!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Put a carrier in the cat


I recommend the opposite.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

nebraskacat said:


> i recommend the opposite.


(Of Marcias, carrier in the cat)
rofl!!! :d


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Charlotte I can't wait to meet your cat. Hope it went well today. You remind me a bit of when I got Freja; I was so excited and just counting down the time til she could come home. Now I have to suppress the urge to flood my coworkers with pics and stories. Thank goodness I found catforum to exhange cat stories, otherwise my coworkers would be bored silly (they are dog people)


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2013)

*Ami22*, I sympathize with you. LOL. 

Update!

So, as I promised, this is an update on how it went yesterday at the animal shelter/rescue organization.

I go there like 20 minutes prior to my appointment. Not my fault; the taxi got there earlier than I expected. I had my interview, was told all recommendations, and they even offered me a 20% discount in vaccinations if I stick with their vet (which I was going to do either way, since they seem to have very professional people). After the process, which took around 30-40 minutes, they give me 'green-light' and told me I could adopt the cat (I was soo happy!).

The took me to look at the cats they had there -in the shelter- which were few since they relay mostly on foster homes to take care of them while they find the kitty-cats a permanent home. The lady who guide me through the process of meeting the cats was very nice: she told me each cats personality, background, any problems they had with him or her, and she even gave me some recommendations regarding what I was looking for (A cat who can live with other cats and who likes being pet). 

She showed me from kittens to cats. And althought I was really hoping for a one year old cat (or around that age), it seemed the all bigger cats had very strong attitude problems like not wanting to be around other cats and the tendency to become aggresive without notice. The lady suggested me that, since I am an inexperience owner, maybe having a cat with so much attitude and behaviour problems would no be very good for me or the other cat I live with (my roomies cat). So I had to pass all those big cats  
(They did, however, look very happy in the shelter. Which is also a non-sacrifice shelter)

As we made our way to the last room, I asked her about the cats I had seen on their website and which where being fostered in volunteers houses. From the four cats I was interested, it seemed that two of them have already been adopted by their foster families since they haven't return to the shelter to continue the permanent home search. It made me a little bit sad, and mostly happy that they found a place to be♥

As for the other two...well, they are around five months old. But since the older cats are already: a) taken; or b) have strong behaviour problems...I guess it was just meant to be. Plus! The lady was telling me that most cats -as they reach 4 or 5 months and start losing their 'kittens-fluffiness'cute- are harded to find a home for. She said that a lot of people come into the shelter asking for two or less months old kittens! So I believe I might as well be also helping a young cat find a home.

As for today...we are trying to arrange a date so I can meet with the foster kittens: Cachito, and Leo. Yesterday we tried calling for Cachito's foster parents, but they didn't answer and the lady of the shelter promise me to keep calling them. I, however, searched for her online and found out she works at the same place I study...I might just go over and ask her personally. And for Leo, I contacted the owners and they seemed very accesible..however, they told me they couldn arrange meeting until Saturday (which seems forever!). 

I also liked another cat who was in the shelter, called Johnny. He approached me and started bitting my purse! Which was very cute♥ but my BF feared that might be a sind that he is kinda towards to be destructive..haha. Not a big problem, but either way..we agreed to see the other kittens just to be 100% sure that we pick the one we loved the most and who loved us even more.

We do not want to feel any regret that we might have missed our purrfect match.

As for now, I'm posting you pictures of Johnny, and the two foster kittens. Maybe you could help me trying to guess their temper! 

JOHNNY
He's all orange and has these beautiful rings-marks on his tail♥ he is around 6-7 months old..and quite a bitter! (he didn't actually harmed my bag, but didn't stop chewing it either. So cute~) 










CACHITO
I love this kitty >w< I see him and I feel something inside like a crush. I do not know if it is his eyes (that look so deep, naughty and malefic..like Scar, from The Lion king), or his coat (I have always had a thing for silver&white cats). The lady of the shelter told me she got to meet him once and was a very lovely cat who loved being pet. I hope to be able to meet him soon♥ He also seems like a LH cat (he is 4 and a half months old). What do you think?









LEO
The last one...he is three months old, orange and cuty as it can be♥ He reminded us of 'Kevin' the cat we initially intended to adopt. 









I will keep you updated once I have a meeting with any of them. Hope it happens before the week ends.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness! They are all so cute. I'd have a hard time picking just one. I guess it's about personality and how they "click" with you. So we'll see once you meet the other two kitties then. And I agree with Cachito. He has gorgeous eyes...very mesmerizing. Keep us posted!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

All three are lovely! I think you're right to see them all before making any decisions. I would suggest asking the vet at the shelter if you're concerned about Johnny's biting, as it could just be that he's teething. The shelter volunteers may also be able to give you an idea of whether or not it's behavioural, although it's not unusual for kittens to be rambunctious and bite-y. The fact that kittens need to be taught how to behave is one of the reasons kittens are so much work--they're like little kids, if kids had claws and could jump 6 ft straight up.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh MY goodness. I am a big big fan of the orange tabbies.. that little cutie at the end, Leo... he has my heart. I am inlove!!! 

BUT I think you are getting a great feeling from Cachito and it might be a good idea to pursue that. Usually you just know. and clearly you'll have to wait and see once you meet them all. 

Johnny is also very adorable


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

NebraskaCat said:


> I recommend the opposite.


 HA! Yes, the problem with typos is they can give the wrong impression! I meant "put the carrier in the CAR".


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

amy22 said:


> Charlotte I can't wait to meet your cat. Hope it went well today. You remind me a bit of when I got Freja; I was so excited and just counting down the time til she could come home. Now I have to suppress the urge to flood my coworkers with pics and stories. Thank goodness I found catforum to exhange cat stories, otherwise my coworkers would be bored silly (they are dog people)


Reminds me of when I had an appt. with some gov't worker that was scowling about something. I was a bit nervous then I noticed all the cat pics on her cubical wall and exclaimed "OH! you have baby pictures!". She looked at me funny, then grinned from ear to ear. We chatted about cats and she was eating out of my hand after that with GREAT customer service!!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Fun times!! Will the shelter give you a trial run with your first pick in case it doesn't get along with the roommate's cat? I tend to like the little ones, so I like the youngest, but maybe since the other 2 are a couple months older they might be better suited to the roommate's cat and play better together? Does anyone with more experience with cats think it would make a difference in the ages--or is a couple months not a big difference?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, they are all so cute! I would ask to spend one on one time in a small room - most shelters have get acquainted rooms. One on one time for 20 minutes or more with only you will give him time to settle down and concentrate on YOU. Can't wait to hear about the final selection. Saturday is not that far off if you want to see them all!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Now that you have your list narrowed down, the responsibility kind of shifts to the cats. Go meet them and make yourself available to them and see who picks you, who interacts with you in a way that you want to be interacted with.

Of course you have to keep details in mind like who would be best with RM's cat, but the shelter/fosters should give you an idea about that. You'll probably need to do a slow introduction no matter which one picks you.

This is a fun and life changing process. Enjoy it.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

dt8thd said:


> I would suggest asking the vet at the shelter if you're concerned about Johnny's biting, as it could just be that he's teething.


Oh yeah, when my two were teething (around 6 months old I think), they were chewing like crazy. Cardboard boxes had lots of tiny holes in them.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I love seeing the boxes with the tiny holes. Freja likes to chew on pizza box lids (I won't give her the bottom with all the grease)

--I would be a little nervous about the tiny one with the RM cat. 8 months is young enough to be playful but maybe a little too roughhousy for a small kitten; just a thought. Plus, you would be helping the older kittens/jr cats if you took one. they are harder to find homes for as they aren't as "cute" as the little kittens but are still holy terrors


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2013)

Well, once again, I thank you all for such wonderful suggestions and so much advice! Be sure I'm taking all your words into my mind and keeping them for aiding me during my adoption process.

So...as and *Update!*

I finally reached 'Cachito's' foster home. She said she was on vacation and went offline for the time being...made me wonder with whom she left the cats (I'll guess I'll have to ask her when I meet her), but she agreed for us to meet tomorrow at noon at the shelter. I am working on a list regarding all the questions I have for her, like:

Where did the kittens stayed when you went on vacation?
What food are you giving them?
How did you found them?
How are they personalities? 
etc.

I also hope the cat can receive a check-up at the shelter's vet before I take him home since I am a little bit worried about the black spots on his ear which appear on the photo I uploaded previously. I hope those are only dirt spots, and I fear they could be ear mits (thought, they don't look like a the pictures on Google). I do want to take him home 100% sure he is in good conditions.

I'm attaching the picture one more time, just so you can give me your opinion. Do you think it might be dirt or earmites?










In a related subject, I convinced my RM to take her cat to a check up with a near-by vet, just so I can feel safe that my cat will be okay. The vet said the 'tummy' I had felt was only the result of the new cat food. It seemed that these new cat food has a lot of nutrition and should be eaten less because it can make cats fat if they do not exercise. My RM's cat, being always home alone and with no one to play with..is getting fat. That's why I felt the tummy. LOL. He also said that, because he feels so full he doesn't want to drink water as much as he used to. He also recommended her to feed him more wet-food, and play more with him so he won't get fatty. 

He ended up by saying that there is no problem with him which could be passed on to a new cat.

So, guess I'm ready and all set for tomorrow. I hope 'Cachito' does like me and mostly, I hope he is in healthy conditions. 

Wish me luck♥


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Has cachito been screened for feline leukemia virus? I'm not sure if all cats should be screened or only adult cats, but someone here will know the answer. Just something to figure out before he interacts with the other cat. The ears look fine to me; just look at them again when you see him tomorrow.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

So exciting you will get to meet Cachito! Good luck


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

amy22 said:


> I love seeing the boxes with the tiny holes. Freja likes to chew on pizza box lids (I won't give her the bottom with all the grease)


Dante likes to _sit_ on pizza box lids--when the box still contains a nice warm pizza. Those little plastic tables they stick in the pizza to keep all the cheese from getting smushed onto the bottom of the lid? Woefully inadequate protection against a 20 lb cat. :???:

I'm glad you'll finally get a chance to meet Cachito tomorrow! He's a pretty neat looking cat.


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2013)

amy22 said:


> Has cachito been screened for feline leukemia virus? I'm not sure if all cats should be screened or only adult cats, but someone here will know the answer. Just something to figure out before he interacts with the other cat. The ears look fine to me; just look at them again when you see him tomorrow.


Yes. Actually, the shelter doesn't let me adopt any cat unless I agree to have them tested of Leukemia, plus being sterilized, have some vaccinates taken, a physical exam and it's own ID collar. Nevertheless, I will ask again just in case.

Thanks to the rest of you. I hope we get along. I'll let you know tomorrow♥


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Just want to say "You're doing an impressive job in all the preparing you've
done and are still doing! I wish more
people were as interested as you, in learning, before they decide to adopt!"
Job well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2013)

Update!

I'm so happy♥! Today I met with 'Cachito' and his foster parent. I was really nervous and scared, and I was already thinking that I might just take 'Johnny' since he ha seen like a nice and decent cat.

But, when 'Cachito' walked through the door inside his foster parent's carrier I felt instantly in love. I knew I had to take 'Cachito' with me, and I wondered how anybody could give on adoption such a pretty boy.

The lady who brought 'Cachito' presented herself and then sat me down to start talking me about her love for cats and how much she loved 'Cachito' that she was already thinking about keeping him for herself. I was already preparing myself for her to say: "I changed my mind and don't want to give him on adoption", when she said she was so happy that such a decent girl like myself would be taking him home. 

I couldn't help but smile!

I took 'Cachito' out of his carrier and hold him in my arms, he looked at me and just 'purr' and then he recline over my chest and just stayed there. I was thrilled! Never before had a cat just stay in my lap. The woman looked at us and smile, then grab him again back to her. 'Cachito' just struggle to get out of her arms. We kept talking, and the woman started to cry about giving him away. I felt guilty, and told her that she should keep him if she loved him that much. But she said she couldn't take another cat, plus, she already had other cats to take care of. 

I think it was very hard for her to let him go, since she couldn't resist having him in arms (even if all he wanted to do was to run away). As we were debating towards who would be taking him home today, and next Wednesday to the vet, she kept insisting on being her who would take care of him. I didn't knew what to said. I wanted to take him, but I felt very guilty.

We finally agreed that it would be best for him to just adjust to his new home starting now.

Now, I have him with me in my room. He is not as shy as I though, but prefers solitude for now. He lets himself be pet, but it's still resenting the change a little. I, on the other hand, am very anxious not knowing what to do. I fear a little bit that the woman might become very very sad without him, and I feel a little bit guilty that I didn't adopt 'Johnny'...mostly because I keep remembering what Amy22 said about helping an older cat find a home. I keep thinking: "Would 'Johnny' hate me?".

I have no regrets, thought, I know I'm happy with 'Cachito'. But, have any of you ever feel a little bit bad about adopting a cat who was so beloved by someone? Or felt bad about not adopting a cat who you might had really helped?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I have thoroughly enjoyed following this thread and this latest post is just the icing on the cake. Congratulations on your new Cachito! Sounds like the beginning of a long wonderful friendship.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm kind of appalled that she acted that way... I don't think foster parents should guilt trip the adoptive parents.. I recognise that its hard to give up a friend but they should be happy not scare away its forever home

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww well it means he is just that awesome, and people love him. The lady will be fine because she has other cats. Just might take a little time, but she will be happy if Cachito is happy.

You were drawn to Cachito even from the photo, then you clicked when you met him, so I think you are the right match. Congratulations and enjoy your new kitty!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I, being a very attached foster mom, completely understand where she was coming from and although I get attached to all of my babies that I care for there is always one from every litter that I feel even MORE attached to and would love to keep... So I really feel for her. That being said, please don't feel guilty! I know this lady will be fine without him and as the time passes she will be happy too!! I am almost positive she is probably ecstatic that he found such a loving home! I would love for my kitties to go to an only cat home where they will be spoiled. Did you offer to send her pics? That's my favorite thing about being a foster mom... It's getting the updates from their new homes telling me how they are doing  

I don't think that the foster mom was trying to guilt trip you.. I think she was just letting you know how special he is to her and how much of a great cat he truly is. It's really hard being a foster mom because you love them like they are your own!  <3

Anyways, congrats on your adoption and enjoy the little feller!!! Please post pics when you can!! You did a great job reading up before going through with it and you all will be just fine.

Also I am sure Johnny will get a wonderful home too!


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2013)

Thanks! I will open another thread soon, one exclusively about 'Cachito' -which I will be renaming ^^U because I feel 'Cachito' doesn't really express his inner self- I hope you all get to see my kitty.

I want to really thank you all for following this topic and helping me along the way. I hope you keep on giving me advice, I LOVE learning from the experts. I will -as well- try to help other in the things I know, hoping that I'll learn even more along the way.

I do believe she will miss him. That's why I told her that I would keep her updated with pictures, and than she could go visit him on vet's appointments. I do not want to give her more personal information regarding my address or home phone number (I did give her my e-mail and cellphone), because I kinda fear she might never want to let him go and that would be very difficult for her as well as the kitty.

I reassure her he was going to a good place. I will give him all my love, and provide him with everything he needs. I hope to live a long life with him by my side. Hey, I'm even picturing him by my side on my Wedding Day! Hehe.

Okay, time to close this thread. Hope to hear from all of you again.

And, once again, I want to THANK YOU with all my heart♥


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

How wonderful your post is!! The excitement and how prepared you are love it!!!You will make a wonderful Cat owner And I just read your other post CONGRATS on your new baby I am really happy for you =) Dont feel bad he is getting a wonderful home and although his foster mom is sad Im sure she would be really happy knowing he got a great home=)


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Congrats!! Sometimes choosing is the hardest part. I'm sure you'll love cachito. Its wonderful how cats bond with you. I hope you guys do well. Don't worry about the foster mom or the other cats. You can't save all the cats in the world and the foster mom will get a new cat to love. The fact that he's adjusting to you means she took good care of him and gave him lots of love. Enjoy his company. I've been thinking of starting a thread called "stories of my cat" where I can just jabber on about Freja and people can just ignore me if they want


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Amy22, LOL! Like the cat-itude!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Charlotte, congratulations on your choice!
He is a Cutie and love, love his eyes!


----------

